

Inside Out vs. Outside In - whalliburton
http://whydoeseverythingsuck.com/2008/10/inside-out-vs-outside-in.html

======
rw
False dichotomy.

~~~
bdfh42
Not sure I agree with that.

I normally work inside out - adding small byte sized chunks of functionality
until the whole is achieved. Sometimes (like today) I need to work outside in
- and guess what - there is a printout of a big block of code on my desk just
so that I can track every aspect of what is going on while I rewrite a key
routine. It has to be many months since I did something like that but right
now it is exactly the right way to tackle a problem.

